# Driveshaft Question



## StoopidSlow (Jun 14, 2010)

Looking at aftermarket dive shafts, i noticed that 2004-2006 get "lumped together" as the same model. Now i Have both an 04' and and 05' here and their definitely different lengths, are the 6.0L cars a little longer than the others? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

StoopidSlow said:


> Looking at aftermarket dive shafts, i noticed that 2004-2006 get "lumped together" as the same model. Now i Have both an 04' and and 05' here and their definitely different lengths, are the 6.0L cars a little longer than the others? Thanks in advance.


You said you have them both there, so why not messure them yourself??


----------



## StoopidSlow (Jun 14, 2010)

I have both drive shafts, i know they're different, i however do not have both cars. I would just like to know why they're different...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Aftermarket driveshafts are interchangeable, they require you to change the pinon yoke. Stock driveshafts are not. Stock 04 drive shaft has a smaller diameter yoke than the 05+ witch are stronger driveshafts.


----------

